# ABC cancels a bunch, picks up a bunch



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ABC cancellations: "V," "Brothers & Sisters," "Mr. Sunshine," 'Better with You," "Off The Map," "No Ordinary Family," and "Detroit 1-8-7."

ABC new shows: Dramas "Charlie's Angels," "Good Christian Belles," "Pan Am," "Revenge," The River," "Scandal" and "Once Upon a Time:" Comedies "Last Man Standing," "Work It," "Suburgatory," "Man Up" and "Apartment 23."


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

V is the only one I watched. I didn't expect it to return given it's ratings.

Do we really need a remake of Charlie's Angels?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A shame about "Better With You," it was getting.... better.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

They did renew Body of Proof which has been growing on me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Liked these two _No Ordinary Family_ and _Detroit 1-8-7_.

Ain't _V_ need its end anyway?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Charlie's Angels_ again?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oh man, V was great and Mr. Sunshine was awesome! I'll miss No Ordinary Family too.


----------



## revm1m (Jul 2, 2006)

I loved Better with you,


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't see Body of Proof on the list but I think it was picked up for next year.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Better with you was underated. ABC made a mistake with this one. Love the show. 

Charlie's Angels? Really? 

I wonder what idiot is running these networks....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

"Better With You" was a great sitcom, sad to see that one not make the cut. 

The opening was the best, showing how the three couples handled the same situation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

V is a another victim of the "let's have a 8 week break in the middle of the season"


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

seern said:


> I don't see Body of Proof on the list but I think it was picked up for next year.


If I read the OP properly, that is a list of cancelled shows and new shows. It didn't list the current shows that were renewed.

I also like Body Of Proof as it is very similar to Crossing Jordan.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Although I shudder at the thought of hearing "Good morning angels" coming through a speakerphone, I can see, with VERY careful crafting, and a tongue planted firmly in cheek, that this could be a fun spin-off of the original. The only problem would be that they could probably only come up with a half-season of material that would hold anyone's attention.....kind of like the original


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> V is a another victim of the "let's have a 8 week break in the middle of the season"


I agree. I liked it, and it got better over the season, but I also think there was a huge "quality-control" issue. To me, Elizabeth Mitchell is a great actress (based on her appearances on Lost), but on V she was wooden and stilted, with very little life in her performances. I can only think that's because of writing and direction. Several other actors/characters suffered these same flaws. Honestly, the only character who seemed to have "life" was Anna, who was supposed to be the least emotional of all.

I know the producers/writers were starting to evolve new story lines to fix this, and perhaps the "season-ending" twists with Lisa and Kyle would have sparked new life into the series, but now we'll never know.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

elaclair said:


> Although I shudder at the thought of hearing "Good morning angels" coming through a speakerphone, I can see, with VERY careful crafting, and a tongue planted firmly in cheek, that this could be *a fun spin-off* of the original. The only problem would be that they could probably only come up with a half-season of material that would hold anyone's attention.....kind of like the original


Maybe if they're all transvestites. But it looks like they're going with three standard anorexics broads

It will be cancel before Christmas


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> V is a another victim of the "let's have a 8 week break in the middle of the season"


I remember 39 show seasons. Then it was 26, Then it got down to 13. Now it seems to be a little as 6 between schedule recordings. With shows getting killed off in record time.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I remember 39 show seasons. Then it was 26, Then it got down to 13. Now it seems to be a little as 6 between schedule recordings. With shows getting killed off in record time.


Many series in Great Britain have as few as 12, 8 or 6 episodes a year. This permits the actors to explore other projects and the writers to work on and deliver quality material, and has also let commitment-shy networks "gamble" on paying for a new show, as all parties, including the viewers, know it will be a short run and that the writing will wrap up storylines by the end of the season.

There's been talk about US networks following suit, but I haven't really seen it. The closest would seem to be USA and SyFy, which each have series that run in two halves.

I could get behind this on a larger scale if it meant more original programming and guaranteed uninterrupted/weekly new shows, but the networks are stuck in an in a decades-old programming mentality so I don't think we'll see it soon.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I will miss V, it was all I really watched on ABC... Too many long breaks killed this show.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I will miss V and No Ordinary Family but not as much as Human Target and SGU. These networks are pissing me off. Hope Autumn Reeser gets a new show


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The one that caught my eye on the new list is "Pan Am" staring Christina Ricci. It looks like it might be trying to take advantage of the "Mad Men" appeal in some ways but with a spy thriller twist perhaps?? I hope it's as good as it looks in the trailer.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> The one that caught my eye on the new list is "Pan Am" staring Christina Ricci. It looks like it might be trying to take advantage of the "Mad Men" appeal in some ways but with a spy thriller twist perhaps?? I hope it's as good as it looks in the trailer.


Temp OT post: I think NBC is also interested in reliving that era, as they will be premiering "The Playboy Club" this fall. It's set in Chicago in the late 60s (I think, can't find quick confirmation) and focuses on the employees and select patrons of the club. Info: http://www.nbc.com/the-playboy-club/

We now return you to your in-progress discussion of all things ABC...


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I will miss V, it was all I really watched on ABC... Too many long breaks killed this show.


Will miss it too. You are right, those endless breaks hurt the show. Long mid season breaks really distract from any shows' story line, the networks should try and stay away from those long breaks.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

thxultra said:


> I will miss V, it was all I really watched on ABC... Too many long breaks killed this show.


They took an old mini-series and tried to stretch it out without adding anything to it.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> They took an old mini-series and tried to stretch it out without adding anything to it.


That too!


----------

